# the "don't post in this thread EVER" thread



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright, this is gonna be FUUUUN :banana :clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Who is going to stop me? :con :lol


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

WTH I DONT CARE ABOUT RULES


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm totally not posting in this thread..you're seeing things!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ur not respectin mah authoritah!!!! :mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:get


----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Not post? I can do that! 

:con

Oh... wait...

Damn. :rofl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My fingers slipped. A bunch of times. And out came three sentences, whadda ya know!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sorry but i a rebel. i even drink milk out of the carton!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

NINJA POST

I was so quick you never saw me here.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> NINJA POST
> 
> I was so quick you never saw me here.


so fast that i managed to quote you?...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

okay why is people posting in here?
it says DONT!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > NINJA POST
> ...


That's obviously a forged quote. I was never here, really.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

blossom said:


> but so far I'm still physically intact


how are you for sure for that :con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you play this game?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¿u?? ? p?p


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm a rebel.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

oooh what's this

OMG

SORRY


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

REBEL POST.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

**** it, i'm posting.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

I break rules


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

EVER


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hey! you kids get out of here!! :mum :mum


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

just lookin in to make sure no ones breakin the rules


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

okay. keep lookin'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> hey! you kids get out of here!! :mum :mum


Out-of-control teens. :no


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

Stick it to the man!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

don't !


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

don't chya forget about me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:spam :spam :spam 
:agree :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Don't"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Black black heart, why would you offer more?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

this is not a reply to the thread which I should never reply too, it is just a figment of your imagination


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not "posting" here..I'm "post replying" here..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Now I'm "Quick Replying"...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Reachinghigher said:


> This is just a test posted in this thread which will enable us to see if the thread is still able to receive posts. This it just a test. Thank-you. :yes





CoconutHolder said:


> I'm just quoting. So I win, right?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for telling me not to post here.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

It sez don't, so I DO.
That's the brain my way works.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Sabreth said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[s:1p052lfu][/s:1p052lfu]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> [center:3bp355v9][/center:3bp355v9]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > [center:3hzshey2][/center:3hzshey2]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...





Reachinghigher said:


> I won't .....well just this once POST


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> I'll take it back........TSOP


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Reachinghigher said:
> ...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NOBODY TELLS ME WHAT TO DO!!! :b :no


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I'm the only one here who remembers that your name used to be Darth!

So I'm allowed to post in here by default.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[s:1nvs160v][/s:1nvs160v]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes it is.
> ...


You have to speak it into your left computer speaker though, or it won't work.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread keeps putting post it notes on my back.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this thread ever I will not post in this


???


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Just bumping this to remind everyone to not post here (EVER!!).


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me not to post here.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

So posting in this thread is alright..as long as it's not "EVER"..?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

darkchildishdreams said:


> WTH I DONT CARE ABOUT RULES





ANCIENT said:


> **** it, i'm posting.





Unshown said:


> I break rules





meltandflow said:


> Stick it to the man!





Wolfen said:


> It sez don't, so I DO.
> That's the brain my way works.





CoconutHolder said:


> NOBODY TELLS ME WHAT TO DO!!! :b :no


By EVER, how many years do you mean?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

haha. i always thought the guy that started this topic had an amusing screen name.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I couldn't resist! :troll


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------

